# Gigapixel - Vancouver Olympic Slums - GROSS!



## gigapixelphoto (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've just finished stitching some panos, ala Google Street View Style of Vancouver's dirty little secret called the Downtown Eastside (DTES). Known as Canada's poorest postal code, the drug-infested DTES has the highest HIV infection rate in North America and a homeless population that has doubled since 2002.






Detail of Pano.

It's a stark contrast to the my Gigapixel photo of the multi-million dollar condominiums just a few blocks away. 

With the spotlight on the city for the Olympics, 
I am trying to spread awareness of what the DTES is really like. The opening ceremonies are next week. So I'm trying to get the word out fast. If you'd like to help, I've put up links to share on social media, DIGG, reddit, etc. here: Gigapixel Photography - Company Services Technology. It would be amazing if these photos to get one somewhere like DIGG!!




Enjoy!


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 5, 2010)

ahhhh, good ol' East Hastings.

always an interesting evening in that part of town.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 5, 2010)

Every city has good and bad parts, this is what urban is about. So what's your point?


----------

